# Hot Black Chicks



## Iron Head (Oct 10, 2015)

I know, black chicks generally are not that hot. It is a genetic thing. They either have a HUGE ass or they are skinny as a rail. However, sometimes the genetic brew works just right and a totally doable, gorgeous chick is produced. This thread is to discuss those negro chicks that are hot enough that even us white dudes would bang them. Here is a list of some of my favorite colored chicks: 

1.  The chick that plays Michone in "The Walking Dead". If she was not such a bad ass she would probably not be as hot. But, as is, I would totally bang her and then make her breakfast the next morning. 

2. Mia Love. When I look at her I imagine red panties and restraints. Enough said. 

3. Fox News Negroes. They are all hotter than shit. There is not one of them that I would kick out of my bed.  

4. Mike Tyson's Ex Wife. The one that was on that TV show years ago. She's probably old and nasty now. But in her day she was smoking hot! 

5. Cleveland Brown's step-daughter. I know she is a cartoon. But she is legal and she has a nice ass. Moreover, I am running out of black chicks to choose from. 

That's my list of hot negro chicks. Who are your favorites?


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 10, 2015)

I think you're on some kind of clan/slave fantasy trip. Good luck with that.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 10, 2015)

Iron Head said:


> I know, black chicks generally are not that hot. It is a genetic thing. They either have a HUGE ass or they are skinny as a rail. However, sometimes the genetic brew works just right and a totally doable, gorgeous chick is produced. This thread is to discuss those negro chicks that are hot enough that even us white dudes would bang them. Here is a list of some of my favorite colored chicks:
> 
> 1.  The chick that plays Michone in "The Walking Dead". If she was not such a bad ass she would probably not be as hot. But, as is, I would totally bang her and then make her breakfast the next morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 10, 2015)

From the Democrat perspective, a truly HOT black chick.....


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 10, 2015)

If this were a serious thread, I'd say Halle Berry and Beyoncé...


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 10, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> If this were a serious thread, I'd say Halle Berry and Beyoncé...


Yes! Both are totally hot! Beyoncé in Goldmember was freakin' awesome.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 10, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> From the Democrat perspective, a truly HOT black chick.....
> 
> View attachment 52172


Dude, that's gross.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 10, 2015)

Iron Head said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > If this were a serious thread, I'd say Halle Berry and Beyoncé...
> ...


Race traitor


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2015)

He wants to Sally Hemings master.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 10, 2015)

There are very few attractive black women. That's a shame.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 10, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Fuck you, Old School. Does this discussion threaten you, fuckstick?


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 10, 2015)

That chick from the walking dead is horrid.

there are some beautiful ones but they tend to be 16, and looking like 21.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 10, 2015)

Meathead said:


> There are very few attractive black women. That's a shame.


I find many black women to have vet pretty faces and sweet personalities. But then when you look below their necks it just goes so totally wrong. It is a shame.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 10, 2015)

The Great Goose said:


> That chick from the walking dead is horrid.
> 
> there are some beautiful ones but they tend to be 16, and looking like 21.


Disagree. Michone is very tap worthy. She has a nice tightly little ass.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 10, 2015)

Iron Head said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Iron Head said:
> ...


You're a disgrace to the cracka faction of America race traitor.  You should be lynched you despicable ****** lover.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 10, 2015)

[


TheOldSchool said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


So many black women seem to be beaten with the ugly stick. Some are not bad though.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 10, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


If I am lucky that fuckhead Fury will come here are use this thread to accuse me of being a leftist "plant" again.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 10, 2015)

Meathead said:


> [
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Fortunately, since you love the cock you don't have to worry about that race traitor.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 10, 2015)

I've always found Lisa Bonet very attractive.


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 10, 2015)

Iron Head said:


> [QUOis E="The Great Goose, post: 12524402, member: 55796"]That chick from the walking dead is horrid.
> 
> there are some beautiful ones but they tend to be 16, and looking like 21.


Disagree. Michone is very tap worthy. She has a nice tightly little ass.[/QUOTE]
I see nothing untapworthy about her body but her face is yuck. I found it the scariest part of the series.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 10, 2015)

Iron Head said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Iron Head said:
> ...


Just what this thread needs another race traitor cocksucker.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 10, 2015)

The Great Goose said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> > [QUOis E="The Great Goose, post: 12524402, member: 55796"]That chick from the walking dead is horrid.
> ...


I see nothing untapworthy about her body but her face is yuck. I found it the scariest part of the series.[/QUOTE]

Beauty lies in the eye of the beholder. I like her face.


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 10, 2015)

drifter said:


> I've always found Lisa Bonet very attractive.


Rudi was more tapworthy!


----------



## Meathead (Oct 10, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Fortunately, since you love the cock you don't have to worry about that race traitor.


OK, so you're a black woman who got beaten with the ugly stick. It's nothing personal, it's just about being ugly.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 10, 2015)

Virgin troll thead


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 10, 2015)

WTF!!!  Really?
I thought I was going to see some hot black chicks naked.
  And yes they're out there...
  Watch out for the boobs!!!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 10, 2015)

Meathead said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Fortunately, since you love the cock you don't have to worry about that race traitor.
> ...


Why do you care if your partner is ugly?  You're facing away on your hands and knees the whole time anyways race traitor.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 10, 2015)

drifter said:


> I've always found Lisa Bonet very attractive.


Agree. Lisa Bonet was hotter than hell in her day. Definitely worth a trip to Pound Town. I don't know how she looks today. As long as she did not get fat I imagine she is still good looking. 

Remember "Angel Heart" where she bangs Mickey Rourke? Very nice!


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WTF!!!  Really?
> I thought I was going to see some hot black chicks naked.
> And yes they're out there...
> Watch out for the boobs!!!
> View attachment 52179


Nice!


----------



## Meathead (Oct 10, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Heaven forbid you're being my partner. I don't do ugly women regardless of race. Again, nothing personal.


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 10, 2015)

Tap worthy!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 10, 2015)

Meathead said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Duh you don't do ANY women.  Your ravaged butthole and the calluses on your hands and knees is all the evidence anyone needs race traitor.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 10, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Virgin troll thead


Oh look, it's Okra come to be a wet blanket. Fuck off, shit head.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 10, 2015)

Iron Head said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > I've always found Lisa Bonet very attractive.
> ...



She's still very attractive for a woman her age.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 10, 2015)

drifter said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


Really? I have not seen a photo of her in years.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 10, 2015)

Rhianna


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 10, 2015)

Stop tri0olling and post pics!!!!


----------



## Meathead (Oct 10, 2015)

The Great Goose said:


> Tap worthy!


Doubtless, there are some attractive black women, but most of them look like Old School, and obvioulsly very bitter about it.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 10, 2015)

drifter said:


> Rhianna


Wow! Good at any age!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 10, 2015)

Meathead said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Tap worthy!
> ...


No one expects you to be attracted to any kind of woman race traitor.  You wouldn't want to annoy one of your boyfriends anyways.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 10, 2015)

Lisa Bonet young


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 10, 2015)

The Great Goose said:


> Tap worthy!



  All beautiful.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 10, 2015)

Ciara


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 10, 2015)

drifter said:


> Lisa Bonet young



  Yes sir!!!!!
She was hot as hell!!!!


----------



## S.J. (Oct 10, 2015)

Stacey Dash


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 10, 2015)

The trick is being hot without simultaneously being ghetto.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 10, 2015)

Ka-Zing!


----------



## Meathead (Oct 10, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> No one expects you to be attracted to any kind of woman race traitor.  You wouldn't want to annoy one of your boyfriends anyways.


Why would I want to attract a woman race traitor? That's just weird. 

Besides, I am not interested in any kind of men, but I wish you luck in finding on,e or more. I guess you'll need it being ugly and black. You might get some babies out of it, but don't expect the babydaddies to hang around.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 10, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Stacey Dash



 Oh Hell Yes!!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 10, 2015)

Tyra


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 10, 2015)

Lisa Bonet in "Angel Heart"


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 10, 2015)

drifter said:


> Tyra



  Meh.....she's okay...


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 10, 2015)

Lauryn Hill


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 10, 2015)

Sade. Ouch! My zipper is scratching the hell out of me!


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 10, 2015)

Lupita


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 10, 2015)

Meathead said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > No one expects you to be attracted to any kind of woman race traitor.  You wouldn't want to annoy one of your boyfriends anyways.
> ...


Lol you're some kind of crazy you cum guzzling old geezer.  Still a race traitor though.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 10, 2015)

drifter said:


> Lupita


Boom! Nice! I never can remember her name.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 10, 2015)

Thandie Newton


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 10, 2015)

drifter said:


> Thandie Newton


Completely slipped my mind! Thandie was not even on my radar until I saw her in that Guy Ritchie movie. I cannot remember the name of the flick at the moment, but she was playing a crooked accountant in London. Very hot!


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 10, 2015)

TheOldSchooits said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...


I dont know, maybe Its time i settled down with a little aryan wife?


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 10, 2015)

why is it that when anyone breathes about the demise of him on the throne... everyone assumes a conspiracy?



drifter said:


> Thandie Newton


----------



## skye (Oct 10, 2015)

Vanessa Williams


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 10, 2015)

Thandie Newton as Stella in RocknRolla.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 10, 2015)

Gabrielle Union


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 10, 2015)

The Great Goose said:


> TheOldSchooits said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


I hear Kim Davis might be in the market for #5


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 10, 2015)

skye said:


> Vaimessa Williams
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must


TheOldSchool said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchooits said:
> ...


Shes a Hun not an Aryan. And any man  who thinks Im a 5 at my age, is a homosexual.


----------



## skye (Oct 10, 2015)

Dorothy Dandridge (1922-1965)


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 10, 2015)

The Great Goose said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Vaimessa Williams
> ...


I meant marriage #5.  As for her being a hun:


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 10, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:
			
		

> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


I think you may have me confused with someone else.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 10, 2015)

Diana Ross back in the day


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 10, 2015)

Iron Head said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Virgin troll thead
> ...






Maybe some day a real girl will talk to you...but probably not.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 10, 2015)

Halle Berry


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 10, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Halle Berry



  Oooooooh yes!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 10, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WTF!!!  Really?
> I thought I was going to see some hot black chicks naked.
> And yes they're out there...
> Watch out for the boobs!!!
> View attachment 52179



    Get it while you can...the mods are so going to shut it down.....

   Oh....sorry mods,I just couldnt resist as a racist white boy and it's worth the ban.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 10, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Yawn. Perhaps I will skip the Ambien tonight and just read Okra's musings.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 10, 2015)

Alex. said:


> Halle Berry


Mega hot! Plus, they say she is crazy as a loon. I bet she fucks like a wild animal!


----------



## Alex. (Oct 10, 2015)

Diahann Carroll


----------



## skye (Oct 10, 2015)

Ethiopian model Liya Kebede


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 10, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


You are just meant to post examples on these threads!!


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 10, 2015)

The Great Goose said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Iron Head said:
> ...






Read the OP and tell me this isn't just a troll thread by some frustrated, hopeless virgin racist.


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 10, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Often, men make hot babes threads. It's not uncommon. They have various themes.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 11, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I challenge anybody to read Okra's comments and tell me that they are anything but the product of a miserable prick.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 11, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> If this were a serious thread, I'd say Halle Berry and Beyoncé...



Naomi Cambell too.


----------



## Rozman (Oct 11, 2015)

I prefer Asian women....
But....
Some are drop dead gorgeous.
Most are pretty homely.....
Pretty black women are few and far between....
No idea why!


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 11, 2015)

Rozman said:


> I prefer Asian women....
> But....
> Some are drop dead gorgeous.
> Most are pretty homely.....
> ...


Asians are hot too. Unfortunately I don't really think there are too many famous Asian chicks except for the ones who are in porn.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Oct 11, 2015)

Kelly Hu, Lucy Liu, Nancy Kwan, Bai ling, Kirsten Kreuk.


----------



## Alex. (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Iron Head (Oct 11, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Kelly Hu, Lucy Liu, Nancy Kwan, Bai ling, Kirsten Kreuk.


Totally agree. But you only named 5 (you forgot Kristi Yamaguchi).


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 11, 2015)

Sad loser thread. There's a reason why some sad bastards _have to_ talk about such things. Only _talk_ about such things.


----------



## skye (Oct 11, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > If this were a serious thread, I'd say Halle Berry and Beyoncé...
> ...




on a Victoria Secret show






Italian Vogue


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 11, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Sad loser thread. There's a reason why some sad bastards _have to_ talk about such things. Only _talk_ about such things.


Spit, Okra, spit! I like to have my cock spit on when I am being blown!


----------



## Alex. (Oct 11, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Sad loser thread. There's a reason why some sad bastards _have to_ talk about such things. Only _talk_ about such things.


Loser thread? I get it. I put one here just to make it real for you.


----------



## skye (Oct 11, 2015)

beautiful Beverly Johnson 1970's model


----------



## Alex. (Oct 11, 2015)

Lanisha Cole 






Delicious!


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 11, 2015)

The sad, racist, virgin-for-life OP is printing out this thread on sticky paper.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 11, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> The sad, racist, virgin-for-life OP is printing out this thread on sticky paper.


Suck it, honey!


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 11, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> The sad, racist, virgin-for-life OP is printing out this thread on sticky paper.


I am cumming, Okra! Get ready!


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 11, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> The sad, racist, virgin-for-life OP is printing out this thread on sticky paper.


Aaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!! Yeeeaaahhhhhh!  

I just blew a huge load all over Okra's face!


----------



## skye (Oct 11, 2015)

this is such a nice thread, why spoil it?


----------



## Alex. (Oct 11, 2015)

skye said:


> this is such a nice thread, why spoil it?


He has no choice his name is Dripping Poop*

*Urban Dictionary: Unkotare


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 11, 2015)

Okra is a knob. If he keeps it up I am going to give him a golden shower next.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 11, 2015)

skye said:


> this is such a nice thread, why spoil it?




Yeah, it was so nice watching a pathetic, racist virgin- for- life make an ass of himself...


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 11, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > this is such a nice thread, why spoil it?
> ...


Don't be so hard on yourself, Okra. Besides, I'm sure this was not the first time you have made an ass of yourself.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2015)

Good luck with your allergy.


----------



## Taz (Oct 12, 2015)

Hot Black chick: When a black ho burns herself on her crack pipe.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 12, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Good luck with your allergy.


Good luck with your defective personality, Okra. I'm sure there are a million ways you can build on that!


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2015)

Good luck remaining a virgin for life, loser.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 12, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Good luck remaining a virgin for life, loser.


Hey, shithead, knock it off already. You are boring the shit out of me. Fact is, I have fucked. I have fucked for many years. I started fucking as a teenager and kept fucking right along into adulthood and middle age. Sometimes I have relationships with certain women while I am fucking them. I have even been married and have a child. 

So, I do not know where you are going with this, but I can tell you that you are factually wrong and that you are clearly a dumbass. M'kay? So move on, fuck head. 

BTW, it probably goes without saying here that the odds are you are projecting. Now, unlike Okrafuck here, I have a certain degree of class and decorum. I have no desire to make fun of a person who gets no fuck spray on his cock. Hell, I even admire it, as being without pussy actually makes life a lot more simple. In fact, nobody who fucks and is an adult is going to fuck with someone over a lack of twatage. Thus, one may reasonably conclude that Okra Head here is the fuckless prick. One may even peel back more layers on this existential abortion, Okra Cock, and conclude that his repeated lashing out at me is really him attacking himself. In other words, he is projecting his self loathing onto me, Iron Head. 

Okra Twat is an inconsequential tick turd, that is certain. It is also fairly certain that in real like he isn't worth the effort to even cross the street to piss on. So, Okra ****, say whatever you want to me. I do not care. If you need to project your self loathing into me in order to keep from slitting your wrists, then so be it. It is not like you can actually hurt me or insult me, as I am a merely blip on the Internet. So why would I give a fuck?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2015)

Iron Head said:


> Fact is, I have fucked. I have fucked for many years....




Your hand doesn't count, lonely loser. Be careful you don't go blind.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2015)

Iron Head said:


> ... I have a certain degree of class and decorum....




All evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 12, 2015)

Robin Givens


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 12, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> > Fact is, I have fucked. I have fucked for many years....
> ...


Did you pat yourself on the back for that one, Skippy?


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 12, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Iron Head said:
> 
> 
> > ... I have a certain degree of class and decorum....
> ...


Do everyone a favor, Okra. Give your little dick a two finger whack job and relax.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2015)

drifter said:


> Robin Givens


She loses points for being a notorious bitch.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2015)

Iron Head said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Iron Head said:
> ...






Everyone knows where you pat yourself, VFL.


----------



## shadow355 (Oct 12, 2015)

Michele Richards - From the movie "The Bodyguard"

 I thought she was more attractive than Whitney Houston in that movie.








     Shadow 355


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 12, 2015)

shadow355 said:


> Michele Richards - From the movie "The Bodyguard"
> 
> I thought she was more attractive than Whitney Houston in that movie.
> 
> ...


Whitney was pretty hot too, before she became a whacked out crack whore.


----------



## shadow355 (Oct 12, 2015)

Iron Head said:


> Whitney was pretty hot too, before she became a whacked out crack whore.


 

Michele was all natural - all beauty, with no makeup required. Her character was strong, and when she was in the cabin.....sobbing in her liquor admitting to Kevin she hired the assassin ; I thought was great acting. She did an excellent job with her character, even when she was standing and yelling "No" - and then she was shot.

Nicky Marion was one heck of a character in that movie, and her character added an important person to the movie ; it was not all about Kevin and Whitney.


   Shadow 355


----------



## Alex. (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## blastoff (Oct 13, 2015)

My favorite is the morbidly obese Whoopi Goldberg.  

Someone should tell her she's off the black-flowing-clothes-provide-a-slimming-effect charts. Whoopsie, it doesn't work when you're half the size of Central Park so give it up girl.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Oct 15, 2015)

Back in the 80's it was Jayne Kennedy. Now she was hot, plus years before Paris, or Britany, or Miley, had a sex tape, Jayne been there done that.


----------



## Taz (Oct 16, 2015)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Back in the 80's it was Jayne Kennedy. Now she was hot, plus years before Paris, or Britany, or Miley, had a sex tape, Jayne been there done that.


I bet she shaved her mustache off just for this picture.


----------



## Taz (Oct 16, 2015)

Hot Black Chick: a crack ho that's just been tazered.


----------



## MDiver (Nov 2, 2015)

I am Caucasian and a derriere man.   I think black women are prettier than women of other races.  Reason:
1.  The larger butts.
2.  The full lips.
3.  The eyes.
4.  Skin tone.
Sadly, I was a young man when a relationship between such races was guaranteed to make such a couple outcasts, even subject to violence.  I only had the opportunity to date black women twice and that caused some stir.


----------

